# couple pics with the new wheels



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

Well this is my 2nd set of new wheels & I will be going a little lower as soon as my friend finds his Vag-com cable or if I buy one first...
*here's the OEM A8's that I had on for the last month - 19x8.5:*









*and here's the new wheels that I put on this weekend - 20x8.5 front & 20x10 rear:*


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: couple pics with the new wheels (b5in)*

haha nice! love the lip on the new wheels! think i prefer the "style" of the A8 wheels you had on there before though.








welcome to the 20's on ARs club! will look great when you lower it


----------



## VR6Jetta4KY (Jan 11, 2001)

*Re: couple pics with the new wheels (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

What did you do with the A8s?


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: couple pics with the new wheels (VR6Jetta4KY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6Jetta4KY* »_What did you do with the A8s?

I might keep them for winter wheels, we'll see how my pocket feels in the after math of buying the 20's , they might be up sale soon


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

what size of spacers you running?


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_what size of spacers you running?

For the 19" A8's or the 20's?


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

both
ps. looks good
but I do like the look on the A8monoblocks
but thats me


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (whitefish)*

the A8's looked damn good.
i think i want to pick up a set now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I gotta put the A8's back on until I get centering rings. Too wobbly, I was hoping I would get lucky & let the bolts center the wheels, I didn't think there would be that much play once the bolts were tightened down, but there is enough to make it wobble around 65mph


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (b5in)*

i had that problem too. a quick trip to a local euro performance shop remedied that. the hub rings fixed that issue completely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## innyAudi2 (Nov 7, 2008)

*>>>HELP! WHO MAKES THESE WHEELS!?<<<*

IVE GOT AN 03 AUDI ALLROAD QUATTRO & I AM TRYING TO TRACK DOWN THESE RIMS -> WHO MAKES THESE WHEELS AND WHERE CAN I FIND THEM?! IVE LOOKED EVERYWHERE!


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

arent they bbs or reps bb5


----------

